# Pecking wound



## calihaney1320 (Sep 21, 2016)

Introduced two young birds to my one hen, newer chicken keeper and my older hen has pecked two gashes in one of my younger chicks. What should I do to take care of the wound?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Calihaney, clean the wound with plain water a use a little vaseline over it. Blue kote is an animal oint you can get at a farm supply store. You need keep them separated until they heal, then slowly integrate them back into others.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Flush the gashes with betadine, then pack with neosporin. Separate the two younger chicks from the older hen. It would be best to put them in a small pen next to the older hens pen where they could get used to seeing each other. I'd wait until the younger chicks are about the same size as the older hen. Then when you're ready to introduce them, put the younger birds inside the older hens coop at night. This will make the pecking order issue go smoother for your birds the following morning.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually wait until they're about the same size too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes they do better when the introduction is done on "neutral ground" or the new one's territory.


----------

